# Windows 10 Pro Version 1511 10586 Doesn't Shut Down



## Gawain (Aug 5, 2005)

Windows Update recently downloaded and installed Windows 10 Pro version 1511 10586 on my HP Elite 8300 desktop. So far, this OS seems to work quite well except it won't shut down when I click Shut Down in the Power menu so I have to pull the power cable - something I'd prefer to avoid. Anyone else having this problem and is there a fix? Some of the replies on Microsoft support don't appear to have helped those who asked so I thought I'd check here before trying anything else.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Instead of pulling out the power cable, press in and hold in the power button for 4 - 5 seconds until the computer shuts off, then release the power button.

Someone else here mentioned that same problem recently, but I don't remember who it was.
If you check the power options settings, it's my guess you need to make one or more changes in its settings.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gawain (Aug 5, 2005)

flavallee said:


> Instead of pulling out the power cable, press in and hold in the power button for 4 - 5 seconds until the computer shuts off, then release the power button.
> 
> Someone else here mentioned that same problem recently, but I don't remember who it was.
> If you check the power options settings, it's my guess you need to make one or more changes in its settings.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, flavallee. I'll try it - and continue searching for the cause and a solution.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, and good luck.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gawain (Aug 5, 2005)

Found a thread on "http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...0-power/windows-10-version-1511-build-1058614" that gets at the issue I've raised. Initially, the 'advisors' miss the point and talk about clean starts rather than shutting down but later in the thread, one of them (munkkikattila) clues in and says:

"This issue was caused by a faulty* Intel® Management Engine (Intel® ME) *driver shipped with Windows 10.
The latest version *11.0.0.1180* online works better, but the issue is still sometimes present:

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25395/Intel-ME-11-Management-Engine-Driver-for-Intel-NUC

Now I'm trying a really old version *10.0.30.1072:*

http://www.station-drivers.com/inde...tory&Itemid=353&func=fileinfo&id=1011&lang=en"

Apparently this version helped the original poster as he states it worked perfectly.

I tried the *11.0.0.1180* version - it didn't work and I endured a harrowing 15 minutes of black screen after a necessary re-start before I shut down and re-started using the power button. When I tried a normal shutdown, I ended up back on my login page - I plan to try the older version and will post the results in this thread.


----------



## Gawain (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, I tried the "really old version" of the Intel Management Engine listed above - my computer still won't shut down and returns me to my login page. I'll persevere with looking for a fix after Christmas. At least, my computer still works. Best to all.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OK, there are about three different versions of the 8300; a micro tower, a SFF, etc.
Next and this is a BIG one, win10 does not show as a supported os. That means the system was never tested and found to work satisfactorily with win10.
Just because a system or mb does not list win10 as supported, does not mean it will not work. It means it was never tested and found to work. Here is a link to the support page for one of the models. As you can see, win10 is not listed under the os tab;
http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/readIndex?sp4ts.oid=5232663
When you use an unsupported os, you are a beta tester; might work and it might not work.

This is probably why you are having problems.

FWIW I have one system here running win10 on an unsupported asus mb and it has not given any problems.


----------



## Gawain (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info, crjdriver. My system is a micro-tower - interesting to find out that it's an unsupported system and that I'm likely in a beta test cohort for W10. Guess I'll have consider next steps now.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

The VERY first thing you do when installing an os is to check for support and download the relevant drivers. Just because you are offered an upgrade, does not mean you have to install the upgrade. MS made an upgrade to win10 available to most users of win7/8 however you still have to check that your hardware will work with win10. 
As I said, I have one system here running win10 enterprise however asus does not list drivers for win10 so it was never tested and found to work. No issues however I did do a clean install rather than an upgrade.


----------



## Gawain (Aug 5, 2005)

Lesson learned, crjdriver. Clearly, assuming that a free upgrade from MS would work with my HP 8300 Elite system was an error. I'm pleased that the same problem hasn't occurred on my older Sony Vaio E Series laptop. I can live with the situation with the HP system but can anything be done to correct it such as a clean install?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

No one can give you a definitive answer. You would have to clean install to find out. I would make an image of your system drive as it is now. If the clean install does not fix the problem, you can restore the image and be right back where you are now.
I use acronis for making images however there are free programs available as well.


----------



## Gawain (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the further advice, crjdriver. As things now stand with my computer, I'm having a minor issue which I can manage. I do have a work project to launch next week so I'll delay doing anything until it's over later in the month. In the meantime, I'll look into a clean install and system drive imaging.

From my perspective, this thread is "solved" until I can take the actions described. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kiwiburger (Dec 29, 2015)

I have the 8300 SFF and am having the exact same issue, all I did was make a shortcut on my desktop called shutdown.

Create a shortcut and make its location |shutdown.exe -s -t 5|

That will shutdown the computer in 5 seconds (you can make it 0 seconds if you want), if you want to add a message type |(space)-c "Message"| after what I wrote above.

Name it shutdown and customize the icon to be the default shutdown button in windows, you can also pin it to your start bar if you want, even if you accidentally hit it when you have something open you will still get a chance to save it.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

This is often caused by a driver problem, you can test this by booting into Safe Mode which doesn't load all the drivers. Use method 2 at the link below (don't use method 1) and see if it will shutdown from Safe Mode.

http://www.digitalcitizen.life/4-ways-boot-safe-mode-windows-10


----------



## Gawain (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions, kiwiburger and managed (Allan). Kiwiburger, my OS is Windows 10 Pro 64 bit - should the shortcut work with it?


----------



## Gawain (Aug 5, 2005)

Tried the Safe Mode procedure, Allan, and Shut Down worked. However, when my computer was back in normal operational mode, Shut Down still doesn't work. I think crjdriver diagnosed the problem I'm having so I'll have to consider next steps.

Hope the Reds do well against the Hammers.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Gawain said:


> Tried the Safe Mode procedure, Allan, and Shut Down worked. However, when my computer was back in normal operational mode, Shut Down still doesn't work. I think crjdriver diagnosed the problem I'm having so I'll have to consider next steps.
> 
> Hope the Reds do well against the Hammers.


As you said best to finish your project first.

It might be worth updating your drivers but can't be sure that will fix it.
Crjdriver's idea should work though.

Thanks for the support, could be a tough game v West Ham.


----------



## Gawain (Aug 5, 2005)

I have updated the drivers, managed, but still no go on Shut Down. crjdriver pointed out that my computer isn't listed as supported but I have no option but to persevere - which I'll do when the dust settles.

My Spurs are in equally tough against the Toffees on Sunday.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If it shuts down fine in safe mode and not in normal mode, it is definitely a driver problem. The clean install might work however I would be prepared to reinstall a supported os [if the clean install does not work]

Just for reference, when you install an os, it is done in the following order;

1 First and foremost, go to the support page for all of your hardware. Download the drivers you are going to need ie chipset/mb driver, lan, sound, video, etc. Put these on a flash drive or second hd. It will make the install go MUCH easier.

2 Install the os

3 Update to the latest service pack for your os [if your os has a sp]

4 Install chipset driver first. Reboot.

5 Now install sound, nic/lan driver rebooting when prompted

6 Install video driver.

7 If all is well, activate windows then make a backup image of the system drive. Store this on a NAS, external drive, second internal drive, or wherever. If you ever need a clean install in the future, it takes all of 5min or so to restore the image. Clean install with activation done.

8 Now do windows update and install ALL critical updates. Repeat until there are no more critical updates.
Failure to install in the above order very often results in drivers not config correctly.


----------



## Gawain (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, crjdriver. I'll tackle the clean install procedure asap.
Thanks, too, to others who've offered advice and suggestions about the issue I raised.


----------



## Gawain (Aug 5, 2005)

I've finally found some time to tackle the issue I first posted on Dec 22, 2015 which was my HP Elite 8300 desktop wouldn't shut down after the Windows 10 Pro version 1511 10586 update. I did a clean install and everything seems to work well now. The tutorials above were very useful and I'm now re-installing my programs. Thanks again to all who offered advice.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Glad you were able to get it sorted out 
IMO a clean install of any os is always preferable to an upgrade. No leftover drivers, no unneeded dll files, etc, etc.


----------



## Gawain (Aug 5, 2005)

After my experience, I agree crjdriver. FWIW, here's a link I found useful as I dealt with the clean install: http://www.cnet.com/how-to/clean-install-windows-10/. It might help someone else in the same situation as mine.


----------

